# Greater Seattle Metro Area / Brewer's Yeast



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

..just hit up SEVEN local natural grocery stores.. everything from Trader Joes, to PCC, to Top Foods.. and, to put it pleasantly:

my entire morning was a blatant exercise in futility. 

3/7 stores actually carried it, however, were sold out, and weren't certain when they'd get any back in stock. 

i'm not actually behind on making my cxs yet, however, i've only a couple of days left before i need to have my cxs made in order to stay on schedule... 

i'm using the following basic recipe, and may just opt to make it w/out the bloody brewers yeast, even though that could reduce production...

8 cups potato flakes
2 cups powered sugar
2 cups brewers yeast
H2O / vinegar = 1:1
sprinkle of baker's [active] yeast on top

anyone know a local grocery where i can find it?
anyone have any feedback on production with / without bakers yeast?

thanks!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GNC and vitiamn stores carry it...$$$

Josh's has the best prices for bulk order.

You can certainyl make cultures without it and sometimes production can be almost as good....it all depends on so many factors..


*Prices for bulk foods:*

Potato Buds $1.50 / pound 
Confection Sugar $.70 / pound
Brewer’s Yeast $1.50 / pound (100%dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae yeast)
Vinegar $2.56 / gallon


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I get it regulary at Central Market Shoreline, Manna Mills Mountlake Terrace and in the past at Fred Meyers.

Christina


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, Phil! it is definitely good to know that one can get by without the inactive yeast if one needs to. i believe that Ed was saying on a previous thread that it is mainly used as a protein source.. i've been trying to find a local distributor, though, so i can bypass all the bloody shipping costs.. they can really add up. the next time i do buy in bulk, though, i'll definitely give Josh a try... i've always been quite pleased with the business i've done with them in the past, and those prices aren't bad at all.

Christina:
thank you! i'll go by Central Market today. i thought about it yesterday, but had already tried so many different stores, i was just ready to get out of traffic. 

I never once considered Fred Meyer, though... it figures that it would be right under my nose in a location i would have never imagined it to be in, though.. thanks, again for the helpful information!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I have been buying it at Whole Foods, if you have that in WA. They have several brands but it still a bit expensive. 

Sally


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

yep, there are a good many Whole Foods up here. i was going to try the Whole Foods in the Northgate area yesterday, but decided against it after so many of the more local stores didn't have it. i'll certainly keep that in mind for next time, though. thanks for the helpful feedback.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi,

Also, what I use in my media is called "nutitional yeast". I like the flake variety because it makes me sneeze less.

Christina


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe also available at super supplements


----------

